# Congratulations to the 6th Annual T-Shirt Design Contest EXTRAVAGANZA Winners!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BIG congratulations to the winners in our 6th Annual T-ShirtForums.com T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza!*This year's t-shirt design theme was: FOOD.*​
*First Place:* "100% Natural"
*submitted by:* @whyball

*website:* 1400 Designs










*PRE-ORDER THIS T-SHIRT:​*
[PREORDER] 100% Natural - 2011 T-ShirtForums Extravaganza Winner​ *designer's description:* "The idea came while thinking at all those "natural" products, and seeing how they look in those days, with all the genetic modifications on animals and on all those vegetables in unusual colors,are far from what they where in the past, so maybe in the future we can customize our food at home starting mixing CMYK"


*First Place Design will receive:*

 
 $1500 USD in Cash
Acer 10.1" Netbook,Intel Dual Core,1GB RAM, 250GB HD








 5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
 

This winning t-shirt design will be printed up in limited quantities and *given away as a "thank you" to forum members with at least 400 posts* in the forums as of this post date.

A printed t-shirt with this design will also be *given to all the designers who entered our t-shirt design contest* extravaganza.

This year, we will also be selling extra t-shirts of the winning design. *All proceeds from the sale of this year's t-shirt will be donated to a local food bank charity.*​ 


*Second Place: "The Dawn Invasion"*
*submitted by: * @gibet

*website: .::Gilbert Acu Portfolio::. *









*designer's description:* "I'm always be a fan of alien invasion movies, like ID4, etc. and those movies had been an inspiration for me to create an invasion-like scenario design, though much cooler with a favorite food: burger!"

*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

* 
*$150 USD Cash*
*8 GB iPod Touch*
*A Free T-Shirt With The Winning Design*
 





*Third Place: "Alert! Alert!"*
*submitted by: *@publick (Mr. B.)

*website: *Concrete Rocket









*designer's description:* "This design is inspired by my love for coffee"

*Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

* 
*$100 USD Cash*
*A 8GB iPod Nano*
*A Free T-Shirt With the Winning Design*
 






*Big congratulations and thanks to all who entered!



*Here are the results from the final round of voting!
*











*
We a lot of amazing entries this year. Thanks to everyone for really making this year's design contest a _true_ EXTRAVAGANZA!


​
*Free T-Shirts Info:*

While I'd love to give free t-shirts to all *154,329* members of the forum, that's just not economically possible  

Free t-shirts with the winning design professionally screen printed on it will go out to *all T-ShirtForums.com members who have made at least 400 posts in the forum (as of the time of this post)*. 

*All the designers who entered the contest will also receive a free t-shirt with the winning design.*

*The winning design will also be for sale on the site* with all proceeds from the t-shirt sales going to a local food bank charity.

I like to have the contests and giveaways have a bit of a* learning "purpose"* as well, so the winning t-shirts will be professionally screen printed on top of the line t-shirts and hopefully we'll get to document the process. 

*My goal is to put out a cool t-shirt that you'd actually want to wear, and hopefully give you some ideas and for your upcoming projects.*


​*As a "bonus" to all the designers who entered:*If you would like to showcase your design as an example of your work and *offer your design services*, you can make a *GRAPHIC DESIGNER FOR HIRE* post in our *T-Shirt Classifieds section of the forums*.​This is completely _optional_. 

Please only post there if you want to offer your graphic design services to forum members. 

Be sure to include your design entry and contact information as part of your post. If you'd like to include your rates or a link to other examples of your work, this is OK as well. Any questions, just let me know 

*This ad is a great example of how you could format your graphic design ad post.*


----------

